# 66 Tempest Tranny Swap Ideas



## 1966 326 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a 1966 Tempest with a 326 and a his/her auto shifter. I want to swap out my transmission for something like a 4 speed auto (maybe a TH350). I have heard there are kits for a conversion with a his/her shifter, but I have only just started looking into doing this. If anyone has done this before and could give suggestions it would be very helpful. Thanks


----------

